# New Turtle Setups.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I redid my turtle setups. I have two painteds that are housed in separate enclosures.

I recently bought a two-tiered metal stand that holds two 40 gallon breeder tanks. I got the tanks as well, spray painted the outside bottoms with the 'stone texture' spray paint found at most stores, and am using internal filters. I'm keeping the tanks bare bottom for the easy of cleaning and to make sure the tanks stay as pristine as possible. (I find with substrates one tends to forget how mess turtles are and it's easy to neglect.)

I have basking sites set up for the turtles. I decided to go with a commerical product - Zoo Med's turtle dock. I like them. They're nice and effective. Do the trick, so to speak.

I am using exoterra reptile lids for the tanks.

The only thing I am missing are 36" striplights that I want to put on top of each tank. I'm looking right now to see if I can find them used locally. Otherwise I'll have to bit the bullet and buy them new at the store next week.

I will probably also be adding some type of mass in the middle of the tank as well for the turtles to hang onto since they don't have anything besides the dock at the moment. I'm thinking nice driftwood but as of yet am unsure - we'll see.

All in all I feel it looks pretty good. And am pleased with the outcome. I'll post pics as soon as I get new batteries for my digi cam.

Cheers.

(Next on the list for revamps are my flowerhorn tank, then the beardie, then the ijcp.)


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

any pics yet?


----------

